# Validator und Meta Tag Angaben



## lamoe (25. November 2004)

Hallo Leut,

ich habe eine Seite die ist valide und das freut mich sehr, doch möchte um von den Suchmaschienen besser gefunden zu werden lauter Meta´Tag Angaben machen, 

aber wenn ich das mache, dann gibt es Probleme mit dem Validator, der sagt mir dann zum Bleistiff sachen wie:

Schließendes link-Tag wurde nicht gefunden
Schließendes META-Tag wurde nicht gefunden
Im Tag META ist das Attribut `NAME` nicht erlaubt.
Das Tag META ist nicht kplt. kleingeschrieben.  usw.

Naja, was soll ich jetzt davon halten? Was sagt Ihr dazu, muss ich die Angaben dann halt weglassen? Gibt es dafür kein Ersatz? Und wie stehen dann meine Chancen in Suchmaschien ohne die Meta Angaben?

Grüsjen
lamoe


----------



## Tobias Menzel (25. November 2004)

äh. Dann schreib doch die Tags und Attribute einfach klein, wie es sein sollte... 

Notfalls poste den Code der Seite.

Gruß
.


----------



## lamoe (25. November 2004)

Hi,

ich habe mal mit klein schreiben probiert, aber nixi guti für Validator. 
Er meldet mir wieder diese Fehler hier:
Schließendes link-Tag wurde nicht gefunden
Schließendes META-Tag wurde nicht gefunden
Im Tag META ist das Attribut `NAME` nicht erlaubt.
Das Tag META ist nicht kplt. kleingeschrieben. usw.

und das ist der Code im head dazu:

<meta http-equiv="Content-Script-Type" content="text/javascript">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Style-Type" content="text/css">
<meta name="Title" Content="....">
<meta name="page-topic" Content="...">
<meta name="page-type" Content="...">
<meta name="Author" Content="me,myself,and I">
<meta name="Publisher" Content="me,myself,and I">

Naja, wie machst du das denn hast du nicht grad mal eine Richtige Variante am Start für alle richtigen validen Meta Angaben?
Ach so hier noch der obere Rest meines Codes darunter gehts zwar noch weiter, aber der rest ist ja valide bei test.

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.1//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml11/DTD/xhtml11.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="en" >
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="application/xhtml+xml; charset=UTF-8" />


----------



## Johannes Postler (25. November 2004)

Bei XHTML musst du jeden Meta-Tag so schließen:

```
<meta ... />
```
Also Leerzeichen Slash und Klammer zu.
So müsste es funktionieren.


----------



## Gumbo (25. November 2004)

Vielleicht solltest du dir einmal die Unterschiede zwischen HTML 4 und XHTML anschauen.


----------



## lamoe (25. November 2004)

Hallo,

hab deine Tipps mal probiert und bekomme jetzt folgende Sache gesagt:

Im Tag meta ist das Attribut `Content` nicht erlaubt.
Im Tag meta ist das Attribut `content` vorgeschrieben, welches aber fehlt.
Im Tag meta ist das Attribut `content` vorgeschrieben, welches aber fehlt.
Schließendes meta-Tag wurde nicht gefunden, obwohl dies zwingend notwendig ist.

den Code dazu kannst du ja oben sehen nur halt jetzt mit /> am ende.


----------



## Gumbo (25. November 2004)

Beherzige doch bitte meinen Beitrag und ganz besonders den dort veröffentlichten Verweis, denn schon im zweiten Unterpunkt wird auf dein Problem eingegangen.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (25. November 2004)

Hi,

dann versuchs mal so:
	
	
	



```
<meta http-equiv="Content-Script-Type" content="text/javascript" />
<meta http-equiv="Content-Style-Type" content="text/css" />
<meta name="Title" content="...." />
<meta name="page-topic" content="..." />
<meta name="page-type" content="..." />
<meta name="Author" content="me,myself,and I" />
<meta name="Publisher" content="me,myself,and I" />
```
 Bei XHTML musst Du die Tags schließen.

Außerdem hast Du content noch manchmal mit großem "C" geschrieben. 

Gruß

EDIT: Och man! - wie ein kurzes Telefongespräch doch den schönsten Beitrag unaktuell werden lässt... ^^
.


----------



## lamoe (25. November 2004)

Ey yor cool Datic,

es klappt ja, ich direkt noch ein paar meta Tag nachgeschmiessen folgende machen noch Fehler:

<meta name="keywords" lang="en-us" content="vacation, Greece, sunshine" />  

die Antwort vom Validator:

Im Tag meta ist das Attribut `lang` nicht erlaubt.

hm, wie geht das denn?

Und hi gumbo,
weist du ich will die Seiten von mir ja nicht verkaufen, sonder nur für mich mal auf Validator umstellen, es war schon schwer genug für mich html, css und etwas javascript zu lernen, und ich denke das ich mit ein paar Fragen hier auch noch den Validator demnächst hinbekomme. Aber jetzt den ganzen Xhtml zu lernen und dann noch alles auf Englisch, also ich frag mich wofür ist das Forum denn dann da?

Wenn das Forum hier nur für Profis ist, dann tauscht doch eure Telefonnummern untereinander aus und beratet euch selbst, falls hier keine Anfänger wie ich erwünscht sind dann bin ich weg ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken


----------



## lamoe (25. November 2004)

P.S. Gumbo, deine Site ist nicht valide 

http://www.fah-q.org/


----------



## Gumbo (25. November 2004)

Dass hier keine Anfänger erwünscht sind, hat niemand erwähnt – zuminstest habe ich das noch nicht gesehen.

Ich stellte mir bloß die Frage: Was würde ich machen, wenn ich von HTML auf XHTML umsteigen würde? Erst einmal würde ich mir die Fragen stellen, was sich mit XHTML ändert. Demnach würde ich mit entsprechenden Suchbegriffen das Internet durchsuchen. Habe ich dann noch eine spezifische Frage, die mir das Internet derzeit nicht beantworten kann, würde ich mich an andere Personen, wie z.B. dieses Forum, wenden.


Was dein Problem mit dem unzulässigen lang-Attribut angeht, musst du es – ich glaube ab XHTML 1.1 – durch die XML-Äquivalenz xml:lang ersetzen.


Übrigens ist es nicht empfehlenswert, die Webseite als XHTML 1.1 auszuliefern, da nur die modernen Browser (Internet Explorer also ausgeschlossen) eine Variante des xml-Mediatyps korrekt verarbeiten.


----------



## lamoe (25. November 2004)

Hi Gumbo,

also danke für deine Tipps erst mal. Du schreibts das ich besser meine Seiten nicht als XHtml schreiben soll, weil nicht alle Browser heutzutage das dann richtig anzeigen oder wie oder was?

Ist mir ja sowieso lieber, den ich arbeite zurzeit nur an einem einzigen Projekt, wofür ich auch diese Froum nutze, und ich möchte so schnell wie möglich fertig werden, da ich schon genug Zeit verloren habe, daher kann ich auch nicht jetzt noch neue Sprachen lernen, auch wenn einige meine das die nicht so schwer sind, für mich sind Sie es.

Aber nö, nochmal zur Sache, soll ich also das Xhtml ruhig weglassen, wie hoch sind dann aber meine Chancen das ich eine Valide Seite gestalten kann?


----------



## Basileus (26. November 2004)

...der tip ging wohl eher in die Richtung das ganze xhtml 1.0 konform zu schreiben, dann klappts auch mit dem IE.
XHTML ist schon eine super Sache, mit der man sich genau jetzt beschäftigen sollte, man muss aber nicht wirklich auf die Avantgarde (sprich 1.1) aufsatteln, sondern sollte im Mainstream, also 1.0 bleiben...


Grüsse
B


----------



## redlama (26. November 2004)

Hi!

Also meine (nicht allzu berauschende) Seite ist XHTML 1.0 Transitional valide.
Wenn Du immer noch Probleme mit der Validität Deiner seite haben solltest, dann poste doch mal den Link zu Deiner Seite oder sogar direkt zu Validator Ergebnis für Deine Seite, dann können wir mal schauen was der Validator sagt und Dir direkte Hilfe geben.

redlama


----------



## lamoe (26. November 2004)

Halöchen ,

also ich denke da ich sowieso nicht so viel Zeit habe, werde ich mir jetzt einfach ein wenig xhtml 1.0 durchlesen bei selfhtml und nichts kappieren, aber falls hier jemand ist der bereit wäre mir von meiner Startseite eine valide und framelose Vorlage zum weiterarbeiten zu erstellen, dann warte ich auf seine Nachricht.

Ansosnten haut rein.


----------



## redlama (26. November 2004)

Hi!

Machst Du jetzt einen auf bockig?
Na entschuldige Mal, aber sind wir nicht eigentlich alle alt und reif genug, dass sowas unnötig ist?
Gib doch mal den Link zu Deiner Seite (wie ich ja bereits erwähnte), dann schaue ich gerne mal was der Validator zu meckern hat und versuche Dir so gut es geht zu helfen. 

MfG
redlama


----------



## lamoe (26. November 2004)

Hi Redlama,

weist du mein Problem ist eigentlich nicht mehr der ein oder andere Fehler im metag tag und dem Validator, sondern 

mein Problem ist der das ich keine Ahnung und keine Zeit habe und trozdem gerne meine Homepage von den Frameset befreien will und valide machen will, 

da ich auf meiner Startseite aber auch Tabellen habe mit Bildern usw. glaube ich das ich jetzt auch noch das Thema div Tags usw. lernen müßte und das kann ich mir nicht antun, ob du es mir glaubst oder nicht.

Hier die Adresse meiner derzeitgen Homepage www.npk24.de  und hier die Adresse der Vorlage die ich anzubieten habe http://www.stunicholls.myby.co.uk/layouts/body4.html
wenn du oder jemand anderes so nett wären und mir von meiner Startseite eine Vorlage nach meiner angebotenen Vorlage erstellt, dann würde ich doch bitten mir gleich auch noch die jeweilige Bankverbindung zu nennen, damit der Aufwand sich auch lohnt.


----------



## Gumbo (26. November 2004)

Der eigendlich bedeutendste Unterschied zwischen XHTML 1.0 und XHTML 1.1 ist, dass XHTML 1.0 Dokumente noch kompatibel zu existierenden HTML User Agents sind. Daher darf auch nur – wie bereits erwähnt – XHTML 1.0 mit dem Medientyp text/html ausgeliefert werden. Ab XHTML 1.1 _muss_ das Dokument korrekterweise als eine Variante des xml-Mediatyps ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## lamoe (26. November 2004)

cool Gumbo,

du bist ja echt ein Proffesor und ich danke dir für deine Tipps, aber mein Problem ist damit noch lange nicht gelöst, chinesich kann ich leider auch nicht, deswegen weis ich jetzt nicht so genau was ich von deinem Hilfebeitrag halten soll. 

Aber wenn du willst kannst du mir ja weiterhelfen, ließ mal einfach meinen vorherigen Beitrag.


----------



## Gumbo (26. November 2004)

Ich hab mir mal die Freiheit genommen, den Quellcode etwas zu verändern (siehe Anhang). Siehe es einfach als unverbindliche Gefälligkeit meinerseits an.


Zum Thema der korrekten Auslieferung eines Dokuments:
Mit dem Apache XHTML-Seiten ausliefern
XHTMLFORUM :: Thema anzeigen - XHTML Doctype & XML Deklaration?


----------



## lamoe (26. November 2004)

yo Gumbo,

danke, aber leider hilft mir deine Änderung nicht viel weiter, weil bei ihr erstens die scroll Funktion fehlt im div Tag oder sonst für ein Tag und weil ich für meine Homepage unter www.npk24.de eine Vorlage brauche, hast du den keine Zeit mir eine solche Vorlage zu verkaufen, meld dich einfach, ich mein ja, wieso soll ich ich an eine teuere Halsabschneider Agentur wenden, wenn ich doch genauso gut jemanden hier im Forum gut und günstig beauftragen kann, es ist ja nicht meine Schuld, das heir so viele Profis umlaufen.

Definition Profi, jemand der es schafft mir meine Site valide ohne Frameset und mit scroll Funktion abzuliefern. Meine Mailbox wartet schon ganz gespannt auf eure zahlreichen Hilfen und Angebote.


----------

